# So I had this conversation with my son...



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My 16 year old starts talking about how much snow some places are getting - 12-24 inches, with 6 inches of ice. I decided this was a good 'teaching moment' to talk about being prepared. (I'm flying solo as a prepper in my family, and I'm glad for teachable moments.)

So we're talking about how the ice can really knock out the power, maybe for weeks, and how that will close stores... Then I say, "You know that food that's stored in the basement? People need stuff like that when the stores are closed for a long time."

And my son gives me this look and says, "Mom, we don't live in Chicago." But it's not just happening in Chicago - the snow and ice are all across the middle of the US. My son just gives me another look and says, "Mom, we don't live in Kansas, either." So I ask him, does that mean the same thing can't happen here? (His answer was, "Don't treat me like I'm stupid." Then he indicates it would be best for both of us if he just leaves the conversation.)

To say that I'm frustrated is putting it lightly. And I know that in my frustration I missed a chance to understand my son. But why won't he 'get it'? Why can't ALL of my family 'get it'?!?

For those of you with like minded spouses, you have such a blessing! It would be terrific to be able to sit down with my DH and sons and discuss how we're going to prepare for the aftermath of Egypt. Or even just prepare for a snowstorm! I can see how it might be hard to understand a full-scale meltdown of society. But honestly, preparing for a snowstorm that could knock out services for a couple weeks is just common sense. Isn't it?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

He's 16 and invincible.
He doesn't get it because he doesn't believe it can happen here.
Lots of people think the same way, my wife included, unfortunately.
At his age he knows everything and you don't know much or anything.
As he gets older you will get smarter but it takes them time to figure it out.
One day his eyes will open wide and he will think to himself wow Mom was right.
He won't tell you of course be it will happen.
Just keep being Mom.
The payoff is when you get Grandkids. 
Payback is sweet.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am trying to instill in my children that they are to have a years supply of food on hand NO MATTER the reason when they have their own places. I have been trying to tell them this since they were little so it seems like it IS common sense for them when they are older. I am not sure if they really do get it or not though. 
My DH would really rather buy a big screen TV instead of food supplies......BUT I am the one the does the shopping and pays the bills so that means food gets bought instead of a bigger TV! 

A funny story... One day DH and I were just watching TV in the evening and he points out "It looks like we are birthing a whole family of TVs in our house!" LOL! The kids had lined up 3 TVs on the floor from biggest to little in front of our TV on the entertainment center! It really was cute! The biggest TV was like 19" or 21" (Same size as the one in the entertainment center) then a medium size TV, then the small TV from out of the van! The kids move these three TVs around all the time to hook up their different gaming systems or DVD players to them. 
Our entertainment center can fit a TV in it twice the size of the one we have. But I would much rather have food preps! 


Ok I just asked my kids how much food should you have on hand...for how many days when they move out on their own (IF they decide not to live on the farm/business)? My oldest said "A month for two people." I asked him "What if there is a big snow storm, the power has been out for a week and you had to take 4 other people in because they had no way to heat their home?" He replied "Do the math on it, more people divided by one month of food for two people..." "Ok that is not going to go very far."
Then I asked "Well, how much food them?" All the while 3 of my other kids were listening and just nodding agreement to his responses (one is out shoveling the driveway but I am SURE he would have had his own response if he was in here. He has lots of opinions and is my talker.) 
He is final response was "Ok, a years supply for two people." 
I responded "How about a years supply for the two of you and whoever you think you might have to take in if there is a disaster?" He said "Yep, that sounds good!"

I typed this all out and then asked the other three that were just nodding in agreement and my 13 yo said "I don't know...5 months."
My 6 and 8 yo responded "10 months" They both said the same amount of months at the same time! LOL!
So I asked 15 yo again he responded "A year." 

OK!! WOOT! My 11 yo just came in to ask for help with shoveling and I asked him the how long question and his immediate response was "I don't know...a year?" I told him that was a great answer! 

I am famous for getting in the van and indoctrinating the kids with my ideas though too! LOL! They are a tied down captive audience! I just can't help myself sometimes!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My employer, Chicago area, sent everyone home early today. We were told by UPS that there would be no pickup today or tomorrow, maybe thursday at the soonest. Since we don't have much to do without packages to ship they just closed us down. 

If UPS is not planning on getting through, how many food trucks and other supplies won't be getting in? I'm actually very curious to head into our local stores early on thursday just to see what has been depleted from the shelves... and even to see what wasn't depleted.



Good discussion with your kids. It's easy to think of just you for a year... but when some others drop in, suddenly that big supply of food doesn't last so long.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

I would be tempted to ask the kids to plan what is for diner, etc. based on not having any food in the house. Maybe take them shopping if it is safe, when the stores are empty. They do not seem to relate to no food at the store, until they have actually seen it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Growing up in a household where we installed, repaired, or built almost everything ourselves I take a *LOT* of our 'preps' for granted, I really thought that this way we live was how *everybody* lived.

& I'm not *that* much older than your 16-yr-old


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

People don't want to "get it" because they're afraid. Afraid to think that it could happen in the first place. And afraid that if it did happen, they wouldn't know what to do or how they would live, so they just don't think about. If they don't think about it, then it won't happen.

Thats why people don't "get it".


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

It's 23 degrees here in Texas with a wind chill of 9 degrees. I was told by my DD that the supermarkets and others stores were jammed packed. A little ice here is a shtf event as the majority of the people as don't know how to drive in the weather or panic when we have ice and run to the grocery store.

I tell you it will wake a bunch of people about prepping, others won't learn a thing. I sit here at my computer, warm, dry, with food and water and my grandhchildren tucked in our house all cozy. Prepping... timing consuming, warm toe and full bellies ...Priceless! You all stay warm wherever you are!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> People don't want to "get it" because they're afraid. Afraid to think that it could happen in the first place. And afraid that if it did happen, they wouldn't know what to do or how they would live, so they just don't think about. If they don't think about it, then it won't happen.
> 
> Thats why people don't "get it".


*The old " Don't look behind you and you won't see that somethings gaining on you thing"*


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

carolexan said:


> It's 23 degrees here in Texas with a wind chill of 9 degrees. I was told by my DD that the supermarkets and others stores were jammed packed. A little ice here is a shtf event as the majority of the people as don't know how to drive in the weather or panic when we have ice and run to the grocery store.
> 
> I tell you it will wake a bunch of people about prepping, others won't learn a thing. I sit here at my computer, warm, dry, with food and water and my grandhchildren tucked in our house all cozy. Prepping... timing consuming, warm toe and full bellies ...Priceless! You all stay warm wherever you are!


I'm about 20 miles from you and it sure feels colder.. I just fed the critters and it was VERY cold.. I can handle the 20 below in MT where it's dry this wet cold is a killer on my old joints!!..
You stay warm and off the roads coz for sure these folks don't understand icy slick roads!!!...
HB


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

My fiance is living in Pittsburgh in an apartment. It makes me nervous to have him stuck in an apartment two hours away from me and knowing quite well how ill prepared he is for any type of emergency/disaster. I told him today and I quote, "_I suggest when you go home to fill up the bathtub with water so you can flush the toilet in case the power goes out_".

He says to me, "_Lol, I think we'll be alright. It's just ice._"

Really? It's just ice?! Ice causes power outages just the same as any weather related storms. It's funny because my fiance is pretty smart but when it comes to preparedness, he laughs it off like it's no big deal. "_If we die, we die,_, according to him. Well I sure as heck don't want to die! Stupidity isn't a choice but ignorance is. The day I save his butt in a disaster I will have to tell him I TOLD YOU SO. I hope it never comes to that point. I think that if we ever have children, he'll have a slight change of heart. God, I would hope so...but I'd rather him start thinking the way I do before we even consider a family.

I eventually told him that being prepared is better then dying a horrible slow death of starvation, thirst and hyperthermia and I would bring preparedness into our home when we get married in September so he had better get super use to it! 

Sheeple. I tell ya!:nuts:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

backlash said:


> He's 16 and invincible.


Yeah, and I remember being invincible, too, hehehe. This middle child of mine is already payback for everything I put my parents through.  I'll make sure he gets his.

I'm just feeling more stressed about wanting to be prepared, and frustrated that I'm going it alone in my family. I love my guys, and I've got to work with what I've got. Just wish we were all working on this together (or at the very least DH was on board). Feels like we're working against each other...

And this feeling in my gut of needing to be 'ready' keeps getting stronger...

I'm just whining. :ignore: Thanks for listening.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Some folks just choose to be out of the know, they will not see what is right in front of them. I have quit trying to talk to anyone family or other wise about the state of the world, everyone is like well i don't live over there, that's their problem. When i say what about the canal or the straight's, the whats. It is really eye opening to see just how ignorant the general public is about the world at large.  The facts are they don't want to know just bitch about food prices and the cost of gas. I really believe when it hits the fan here we will see a lot worse than Egypt and our general public will not be that civil because they got the, i,am special and i deserve everything, god we are in for a heck of a ride i tell ya. :nuts:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I totally felt emotionally all alone in prepping last week! That is why I am so thankful for sites like this and all of you on here that I can come and talk to to encourage me! Listening to the news about Egypt and the snowstorm and stuff gave me a real sense of urgency to my preps. No one else in my family preps and my one friend that I can talk to about preps and that totally gets me went out of town for two weeks! 
We are here for you!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> My 16 year old starts talking about how much snow some places are getting - 12-24 inches, with 6 inches of ice. I decided this was a good 'teaching moment' to talk about being prepared. (I'm flying solo as a prepper in my family, and I'm glad for teachable moments.)
> 
> So we're talking about how the ice can really knock out the power, maybe for weeks, and how that will close stores... Then I say, "You know that food that's stored in the basement? People need stuff like that when the stores are closed for a long time."
> 
> ...


Your 16yo probably doesn't truly understand what kind of money (time) is spent to keep him fed, clothed and housed - and - as such, doesn't feel the need to worry about it, because, mom still takes care of that kind of stuff. He just wants to be a kid and do kid-stuff.

You will be able to teach him what it really means to be prepared once he starts working and needing to pay for all of his own stuff - that is when the attitude should change and that is when you can really start teaching him.

For now, teach him "home-skills" so that when he moves out (2 years?) he is ready.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> People don't want to "get it" because they're afraid. Afraid to think that it could happen in the first place. And afraid that if it did happen, they wouldn't know what to do or how they would live, so they just don't think about. If they don't think about it, then it won't happen.
> 
> Thats why people don't "get it".


Amen...about as responsible as not stopping at the red traffic light because you 'think' it's gonna turn green...:nuts:


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am guessing the vast majority of the people have no idea what CAN happen, or how quick. This ice storm in the midwest was a very good example. We could have had some huge wide spread power outages. Stocks I am sure were depleted to some extent by shoppers prepping for the storm. If power had went out how many stores could still sell what goods they still have on the shelf?? Most food items and lots of other things do not have marked prices in this day of Hi Tech. No Scanner in operation no sales. 
Then you have no fuel sales, because the pumps won't work without power.

Where I live we lucked out. 1. Our local Electric CoOp just completed a tree trimming project in my area. This really helps to keep the Rural Electricity on. So far our power has not even flickered. 2. The ice did not build up nearly as much as it could have. We just luck on the temperature/rain combination. 3. We have so far lucked out by not getting a huge amount of snow. 

The thing is you could have lucked out the other way just as easily. If the Temperature/Rain combination had been a little different we could have had a long lasting power outage as large as this storm was. 

As most know on this site, a little preperation in advance can make life a lot easier.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

_Genevieve _hit the nail on the head. They are afraid of what can happen so it's better not to think about it.

BobR1 - you would think this would make people think but it doesn't - it is better to expect toe power co, etc to take care of it for them, just like they expect the government to take care of them.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

They have done MAJOR tree trimming around here the last couple of years. Every year they trim back more. Car accidents...people hitting poles...are our biggest cause of power outages here. 
Our cable, internet, phone are on one line (Ohio side) and our electric (PA side) is on another. We lose our cable line way more than our power line. There is a curve on the main line and the one pole is a magnet for cars! 

When one of the hurricanes, Ike maybe??, came this far inland our neighbors (5 houses) lost power for 7 days! The trees in the one neighbors woods knocked down the lines. It was so muddy from all the rain that the tree trimming trucks and stuff could not get back to clear a path for the electric repair guys. Since there was only 5 people without power they were not a priority on the list of repairs either. I think there was something like 30,000 outages and it took the power company a while to get them all back up.

I have tried talking the one neighbor into going nearly off grid. They have two gas wells and get a huge gas allowance. They could go gas dryer, stove, hot water, Natural gas fridge, and a natural gas generator and then they would not have to worry. But it is to expensive for them to change over. My other two neighbors that recently got wells are slowly working on changing everything over.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Yeah, and I remember being invincible, too, hehehe. This middle child of mine is already payback for everything I put my parents through.  I'll make sure he gets his.
> 
> I'm just feeling more stressed about wanting to be prepared, and frustrated that I'm going it alone in my family. I love my guys, and I've got to work with what I've got. Just wish we were all working on this together (or at the very least DH was on board). Feels like we're working against each other...
> 
> ...


Goshengirl I have always lived by my gut feelings too, just know you arent alone in your prepping and that you get full support from us here on the board. We share a common goal and I think of you all as friends. I always have an ear to listen or shoulder to lean on! I'm the strongest prepper in my family too! So I do understand. You all give me encouragement whether you aim it at me or not. It's a comfort to know you all are out there.:2thumb:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Genevieve, I have a sister-in-law who is also my next door neighbor, who refuses to even watch the news. DH & I tried to bring up the need to prepare for the things to come, we were told "Don't talk to me about the bad things in the world. I don't want to hear it. If there is something I need to know my husband will tell me." The trouble is he doesn't have a clue nor does he want one. I know they will be the first ones at our door when the balloon goes up. Age is not an excuse they are both over 60.


----------



## glendasplace (Dec 9, 2010)

My youngest used to complain about my "stuff", but she is seeing the way things seem to be going now and helps me shop. :congrat: She is only 17. My oldest is 19 and has a baby. She asked me the other night at dinner if I would teach her how to can.  She works and has her own place and has seen how stocking up helps her budget as well as prepares her for when it hits the fan. We all go shopping together even. We've started gardening is a small way. Not enough to put up yet but we eat out of it nearly every day.


----------



## preppingsu (Aug 7, 2010)

Good thread and discussion.
I am the main prepper in my household. My OH says all the right things in all the right places when I discuss it with him but hes not fully on board. My 16yr son thinks is mother is 'losing it'. My 11yr old daughter doesn't fully understand why I do this but has helped in many ways and just this week we discussed stock rotation while adding to our stores.
Most of my plans are in my head and include plans to add an extra room so that my children (and any spouses in the future) can stay/live here for as long as they need to. OK, might not want to live with their folks but it would be better than living in some cheap crappy apartment somewhere. 
It also means I can have them close as the world around us gets worse (and no, I am not an overly protective mother!)
But it is tough and its forums like this with like minded people that keep me going.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Like you, I try to use every "teachable moment" that life has to offer. 

yesterday, our neighbor knocked the door and asked for a ladder to climb into his house because his older son drove away with the house keys and the garage remote opener. While he and the yonger son climbed , I told my sons : see ?? When you are prepared for such possibility , you will avoid this happening. My younger son argued that this or that door is locked and I told him that we do not have to stick to one method. Maybe we carry a spare key for the outside door and then hide another key inside for the other door .. etc. But we have to think and assume this to happen sometime and prepare for it.

My wife only got onboard (barely) when food prices went up. 

A few days ago, she was watching Egypt situation on TV. She is becoming worried off course... and she said that we should have stocked up on dates (remember we live in the Middle East) . Dates can be stored for long time without much care like regfrigeration ..etc. 

So, I think that we have to get others on board VERY VERY gradually. 
Be patient.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

A few times in recent years, the power has gone out due to ice but for no more than 24 hours. Our power company is very gung-ho about keeping it on, so my spouse just doesn't feel the need to "prep". She does however love a bargain (we were getting by on just my salary at one point), so I encourage her to stock up on the deals. She gets such a kick out of it that she asks me what I want then goes on a hunt for the deal. We now have four Gorilla shelves full of food and a pantry full to busting. We have personal hygiene items to last for about two years, at least. Now if I could just find a way get her to hunt down ammo deals  
When our furnace died recently, she started to come around on the "alternative sources" thing. Suddenly my stupid UPS battery became the really smart emergency cell phone and laptop station. During the recent ice storm, when the power went, we had lights via candles and l.e.d. lanterns. The extra tank of propane on the grill suddenly became the way to have hot food for a while. I could've hugged my son (but didn't want to rub it in) when he said "Mommy, this is why we should have a back-up solar system."
Slowly but surely, through minor experiences, my reluctant family members are coming around. I may manufacture an electrical problem that shuts down our power for a few days, just to make a point, and show how all "daddy's junk" works. I wish I could run it as a training exercise, but that would just be "stupid", right?


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> (I'm flying solo as a prepper in my family, and I'm glad for teachable moments.)
> 
> I can see how it might be hard to understand a full-scale meltdown of society. But honestly, preparing for a snowstorm that could knock out services for a couple weeks is just common sense. Isn't it?


I with you there... I'm a lurker here on the site and prepping as a solo too...
Wife considers life to be a static path. She prefers House, Idol and (ironically) Survivor to the evening news, current global events and "recent" history. 
I've taken the point of view that I am the responsible provider should there be some event that requires us need to use what I am collecting. Should they not agree with it now or think it is not a priority, I don't care. 
I hope they prove me wrong. This is not a "I told you so" story for me. It is a practical boy scout attitude that is no different from checking the tires and oil before a long trip. I'll do it regardless since I can not see any negative in doing so.

I don't think it is about "making" anyone "get it". I get it and while I'm not about to start digging a bunker in the back yard I might hook up some rain barrels Maybe I'll only use them to pressure wash my dirt bikes when the eventual annual Atlanta area water restrictions come down.
Maybe they will come in handy for the apocalypse too but hope I never have to find out.

If being able to support my family of 4 for a few months without much outside assistance is a bad thing then so be it.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

kyhoti said:


> I may manufacture an electrical problem that shuts down our power for a few days, just to make a point, and show how all "daddy's junk" works. I wish I could run it as a training exercise, but that would just be "stupid", right?


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Being from New England I can recall a blizzard when I was a kid that kept the power out for the better part of a week. Down here in the ATL that does not happen... great utilities.

Funny how there was a panic at the Quick Trip when the donuts did not show up on day 3 during our recent ice storm and the Publix had no veggies after just a couple days.

Wife's "Light Bulb" came on just a little bit during the last winter crisis... but short memory... Donuts are back in stock, see all is well...


----------

